# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Yiwu Hotel (4 sao) - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Địa chỉ :* 
No.103 Bingwang Rd, Yiwu city, Zhejiang


*Địa điểm :*
Thông tin chi tiết về địa điểm của Yiwu Hotel và khoảng cách từ khách sạn này đến các địa điểm quan trọng: Khoảng cách từ khách sạn Yiwu Hotel đến các khu quan trọng: Cách sân bay Yiwu Airport 10.00 km, 20 phút từ sân bay, Cách ga Yiwu Railway Station 10 km, Cách sân ga 15 phút, Cách trung tâm hội chợ triển lãm 5 phút, cách bến xe buýt 5 phút.


*Dịch vụ khách sạn :*
Khách sạn Yiwu Hotel được trang bị đầy đủ và cung cấp những dịch vụ, tiện nghi sau: Các căn hộ được thu xếp hợp lý để chào đón quý khánh, Lễ tân tiếp khách 24 trên 24, Bảo vệ gác cửa luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ khách hàng, Dịch vụ khuân vác, gửi hành lý luôn sẵn sàng, Hành lý: có dịch vụ gửi hành lý chu đáo tại sảnh lễ tân, Bản đồ du lịch, sự chào đón và quan tâm đặc biệt đối với khách du lịch trong khu vực, Quản lý tầng (phục vụ tầng), Hệ thống camera chống trộm, Khách sạn có điều hòa nhiệt độ trung tâm, Khách sạn được trang bị thang máy công suất lớn, Phòng đọc báo miễn phí, Trong phòng có kết nối Wifi, Nhà vệ sinh dành cho khách hàng, Đá vịnh, hồ, cầu, cây liễu, hoa, cây cỏ, Khách sạn được biệt chú trọng chăm sóc khách hàng với các dịch vụ phong phú và đặc biệt, Khách sạn chấp nhận thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng, Master, Visa, Amex, Bữa tối, UnionPay, Trong sảnh lễ tân có dịch vụ thu đổi ngoại tệ, Thanh toán mọi chi phí trong một lần, Hôn lễ: các dịch vụ đặc biệt và không gian dành cho hôn lễ, Tiện nghi cho trẻ em: ở đây em bé được hưởng các dịch vụ và không gian chuyên nghiệp phù hợp, Khu vực được thiết kế để phục vụ tốt người khuyết tật, Có khu vực đỗ ô tô trong khách sạn, Có nhân viên đỗ xe, Khách sạn Yiwu Hotel bao gồm một trung tâm thương mại và tất cả dịch vụ văn phòng, Quản lý sảnh có mặt 24/24, Có một Trung tâm thương mại với nhiều dịch vụ văn phòng, Phòng tiệc để tổ chức các sự kiện, Ở đây cũng có những phòng họp cỡ nhỏ phục vụ các sự kiện và tiệc chiêu đãi riêng, Phòng triển lãm phục vụ trưng bày các thiết bị, sản phẩm hoặc vật phẩm khác, Hệ thống thiết bị đa phương tiện dùng cho thuyết trình, Có một phòng họp hội nghị cùng các dịch vụ có liên quan, Phòng trong khách sạn này được trang bị máy tính cá nhân phục vụ cho công việc và giải trí của bạn, Phòng tiền sảnh, Phòng tiếp khách cao cấp, Trước khi ra về, hãy nhớ mua một vài món quà và đồ kỷ niệm tại quầy quà lưu niệm với nhiều món đồ đa dạng, Còn có một quầy tạp hóa bán đồ ăn và nhiều vật dụng gia đình khác, Khách sạn Yiwu Hotel quan tâm và nhiều dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe và thư giãn, Khu thư giãn cung cấp dịch vụ xông hơi và chăm sóc sức khỏe, Dịch vụ mát xa: phục vụ bạn với nhân viên mát xa chuyên nghiệp, Trung tâm thể dục thể thao: phòng tập thể dụng với nhiều dụng cụ cho bạn giữ một cơ thể cân đối, Đến với khách sạn Yiwu Hotel, khách hàng được hưởng nhiều tiện nghi và dịch vụ giải trí , Phòng cờ: có một phòng lớn thích hợp cho chơi cờ, trò chơi sử dụng bàn cờ cũng rất được yêu thích ở Trung Quốc, Có phòng chơi bi-a, Quán cà phê: nơi thưởng thức cà phê ngon, nhiều thức uống và đồ ăn vặt khác trong môi trường hiện đại, Bạn có thể thưởng thức nhiều đồ uống tinh tế tại quán bar và phòng tiếp khách, Phòng trà cho các cuộc trò chuyện thoải mái và những giây phút thư giãn, Trong khách sạnYiwu Hotel quý khách có cơ sở hạ tầng lý tưởng và đầy đủ để luyện tập nhiều môn thể thao, Có nhiều nhà hàng với các món ăn Trung Quốc và quốc tế tại khách sạn Yiwu Hotel, Nhà hàng ngoại độc lập, Khách sạn Yiwu Hotel có nhiều nhà hàng với Các thiết bị cho tiệc chiêu đãi: nhiều dịch vụ đặc biệt dành cho lễ kỷ niệm và tiệc chiêu đãi, Phòng ăn: dùng tiệc hoặc tổ chức các sự kiện ăn uống đặc biệt tại nhiều phòng đặc biệt, Ẩm thực Trung Quốc, Món ăn Quảng Đông, Ẩm thực Tứ Xuyên, Ẩm thực Sơn Đông, Ẩm thực Thượng Hải, Ẩm thực Triều Châu, Ẩm thực Hồ Nam, Ẩm thực quốc tế, Ẩm thực Pháp, Ẩm thực phương tây, Ẩm thực Nhật Bản, Ẩm thực Mỹ, Ẩm thực Ý, Ẩm thực Đức, Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc, Ẩm thực Braxin, Ẩm thực Châu Âu.






(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

